# 2018 Kawasaki teryx clutch kits



## Nick Bailey (Aug 19, 2018)

I am looking for a good clutch kit for my teryx. I have 28 inch mudder inlaw with 2 inch lift and 2 inch wheel spacers. I might want to up size my tires to may be a 30 in the future. What would be a good clutch kit for me?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nick Bailey said:


> I am looking for a good clutch kit for my teryx. I have 28 inch mudder inlaw with 2 inch lift and 2 inch wheel spacers. I might want to up size my tires to may be a 30 in the future. What would be a good clutch kit for me?


No one knows the Teryx better then Vforce John. Give him a call or drop him an email. Contact info on his site: vforcejohn.com


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Ditto


----------

